# US Citizen Perm Resident in Mexico using CBX to go from TIJ to San Diego



## ExpatEmigre (Nov 22, 2015)

I have a tendency to worry myself unnecessarily.
Normally for RP holders, we fill out an FMM upon _leaving_ Mexico, the exit half is retained, and we turn in the remaining entry half when we come back to Mexico.
I will be taking a domestic flight from Puerto Vallarta to Tijuana & then using CBX to cross into the US. But where to I get & turn in the FMM at TIJ before I enter CBX? 
The guy at PVR isn’t going to want it. I’m not leaving Mexico from PVR. PVR - TIJ is a domestic flight. 
I know I can get an FMM when I come back from San Diego in the CBX. But I’ll have both halves at that point & there won’t be an exit corresponding to my entry.
What do people with RP (or RT for that matter) do at CBX?


----------



## LiamHidalgo (Oct 21, 2016)

My experience is you shouldn't need an FMM. Cross by foot without one. If you cross back by foot you won't be asked for one. If you cross back by plane you'll need one but can use the one that's handed out of the flight. Fill out and remove the top half, and use that at immigration.

That said, I'm not an immigration expert. The crossing by foot info comes from asking an INM agent before I crossed, though. The crossing back by plane comes from reading online about what to do. The immigration agent at the airport seemed fine with that, although I didn't offer details or ask any questions.


----------



## ExpatEmigre (Nov 22, 2015)

LiamHidalgo said:


> My experience is you shouldn't need an FMM. Cross by foot without one. If you cross back by foot you won't be asked for one. If you cross back by plane you'll need one but can use the one that's handed out of the flight. Fill out and remove the top half, and use that at immigration.
> 
> That said, I'm not an immigration expert. The crossing by foot info comes from asking an INM agent before I crossed, though. The crossing back by plane comes from reading online about what to do. The immigration agent at the airport seemed fine with that, although I didn't offer details or ask any questions.


I think I’m just troubled because the CBX website specifies that, for non-Mexicans crossing from San Diego to Tijuana, an FMM is required. But that’s likely me over-complicating my own life again.


----------



## LiamHidalgo (Oct 21, 2016)

ExpatEmigre said:


> I think I’m just troubled because the CBX website specifies that, for non-Mexicans crossing from San Diego to Tijuana, an FMM is required. But that’s likely me over-complicating my own life again.


OK, interesting! I've never crossed at CBX. Do you have a link? I'd like to read that.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Nothing at all official about this response...
I used to cross on foot to the US and back on foot when I was on a Residencial Permanente. I did it a bunch of times in Tijuana and in Ciudad Juarez/El Paso. Mostly I never did anything with paperwork either direction. Once I stopped at the INM office near the Tijuana crossing and asked them about it. They didn't even want to talk about it.

Edit: Now I have Mexican citizenship and it is simpler, if that is possible.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

While on the topic, what does one do if driving your own car into Texas and back if you're on RP? Is there a 'stamp out' toll booth type thing on the Mexican side where one could present the first half of an FMM? 

In addition to a US passport, I have the US passport card, which I paid extra for but have never used, which is supposed to be for land border crossings.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

eastwind said:


> While on the topic, what does one do if driving your own car into Texas and back if you're on RP? Is there a 'stamp out' toll booth type thing on the Mexican side where one could present the first half of an FMM?
> 
> In addition to a US passport, I have the US passport card, which I paid extra for but have never used, which is supposed to be for land border crossings.


A few years ago, while I was still on an RP, I rented a van in Guadalajara and drove it to the US and back, crossing at Ciudad Juarez both directions. I never talked to immigration. At the border returning they asked for identification. I mistakenly showed them my INAPAM card instead of my RP visa. They didn't question it. 20 or so kilometers south of the border, we were stopped and they looked at our US passports. That was the extent of the paperwork.


----------



## ExpatEmigre (Nov 22, 2015)

LiamHidalgo said:


> OK, interesting! I've never crossed at CBX. Do you have a link? I'd like to read that.








Border Crossing with CBX | Cross Border Xpress


Cross Border Xpress | CBX |The pedestrian bridge that connects San Diego with The Tijuana International Airport. Save on airfare flying from Tijuana to more than 39 destinations in Mexico.




www.crossborderxpress.com


----------



## LiamHidalgo (Oct 21, 2016)

ExpatEmigre said:


> Border Crossing with CBX | Cross Border Xpress
> 
> 
> Cross Border Xpress | CBX |The pedestrian bridge that connects San Diego with The Tijuana International Airport. Save on airfare flying from Tijuana to more than 39 destinations in Mexico.
> ...


Thanks. I don't see where it says resident visa holders crossing by foot have to show an FMM. Or, am I missing something?


----------



## Genoveva (Jun 5, 2021)

I did this in 2020 though it was a direct flight from Morelia to Tijuana. When I asked for the FMM form in Morelia I was told I didn't need it because it was a domestic flight. When I arrived in Tijuana I again asked immigration and they told me the same thing. I crossed at CBX with no issues. It is because you are crossing by foot. In fact, as I've lived within 20 minutes of the border on the US side and have crossed over to see a dentist, eye doctor and just for the fun of it, not once have I been provided or asked for an FMM. And when I've crossed with my RT I cross in the line for Mexican Nationals, show them my RT and have had no issues. I also over thought this at the time but it was easy peasy.


----------

